# single woman living in UAE



## mzcdb (Aug 28, 2013)

I have the possible opportunity of coming to teach at an international school in UAE
I will have an apt already given for my use
I just want to know what it is like to live there as a single woman-esecially an American?
Any information will be helpful-
Thanks


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

its fine there are loads of single male and female teachers etc. but where auh or dxb


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Not a problem. I have single friends from the USA who have lived here many years. It is the same lifestyle that women would have from the UK and Australia. There are lots of things to do for entertainment and some are even free (like ladies' nights). Cinema, concerts and art, restaurants, sports, outdoors, history, anything you might want to do is available here.


----------

